# I got a 10 dollar tip and free Wendys



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

I picked up a probably late 20's couple from a late Holiday party... during the ride he says Can you stop at Wendys? He said he'd make it worth my while, I thought about it and said sure. So anyway we get to Wendys and he's like whatever you want. There wasn't a drive thru line or anything, it was a quick trip. I just ordered a coke, I wasn't hungry... plus, I didn't want to get a $6 dollar meal and have less of a tip. I dropped them both off and he gave me $10. Very nice couple, great conversation.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Glad it worked out for you. In a year and a half I haven't agreed to do it yet. Too much downside, especially with drunks who are the only ones that have asked me so far.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

it works out in my favor half the time. I'll do it if I feel like they will tip me well. I did one Saturday, the ride ended up at $37 because it was a 200% prime time, and I got a $10 tip in cash from them.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Glad it worked out for you. In a year and a half I haven't agreed to do it yet. Too much downside, especially with drunks who are the only ones that have asked me so far.


I did it because they weren't that drunk


Seamus said:


> Glad it worked out for you. In a year and a half I haven't agreed to do it yet. Too much downside, especially with drunks who are the only ones that have asked me so far.


I think what made me do it is because he said upfront that he'll make it worth my while. The other times I was asked, a tip was never mentioned. Plus, he was older rather than some random college kids


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

Some times worth your while could be a lie or a dollar tip in the app.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have done some drive thru stops and some I have not done. I guess I profile each PAX and make the determination. On the ones where I decline I simply say sorry I can't make the stop I have already received my next pick-up request and the app will penalize me if I make an extra stop. So far it has worked out just fine for me.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

He said he'd make it worth my while, I thought about it and said sure. 

LOL, that could have meant anything, wink wink. I don't do the stops because they always say they will make it worth it, tip me good after, blah blah. Rarely has it been worth it. Unless there is cash being put into my hand, no stops.


----------

